# Is it possible to clean salt corrosion from Abu 6000



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I have been cleaning reels due to all the rain and have read a lot of posts.
My old abu 6000 has a lot of salty looking corrosion on the chrome parts.
Read about Clr, simple green, soapy water , what would be best to remove this or is it not possible. BTW we have some very skilled reel maintenance people on this board and really appreciate the advice they give here! 
Maybe salt away?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> I have been cleaning reels due to all the rain and have read a lot of posts.
> My old abu 6000 has a lot of salty looking corrosion on the chrome parts.
> Read about Clr, simple green, soapy water , what would be best to remove this or is it not possible. BTW we have some very skilled reel maintenance people on this board and really appreciate the advice they give here!
> Maybe salt away?


 The corrosion you speak of can be removed with 50/50 CLR water solution. That being said, the area wont go back to chrome. It will leave a "Patina" look to it. not much can be done there, but yes remove the corrosion.. Hope this helps..Dip


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you Mr Dipsay ! Will give it a try.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

They works is cheaper and works better then clr.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Mr. Sharkchum, Thank you for your reply !


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Thank you Mr Dipsay ! Will give it a try.


 oh and you can just call me Dip.. no "Mr" needed bro. But it shows you were raised proper! LOL


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

My way of showing respect for your knowledge and skills.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> My way of showing respect for your knowledge and skills.


 Much appreciated brotha. Tight lines


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Could be you are getting older too.  Been floundering any? Remember about 10 years ago when you went all the time.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

JimD said:


> Could be you are getting older too.  Been floundering any? Remember about 10 years ago when you went all the time.


 That's when I lived an hour from the coast instead of 2.5hrs and had 2 less kiddos... LOL I went last week but they weren't on my channel yet. At least not that night. But I did stick a gulf flounder! kinda cool. Only the 6th one Ive ever stuck


----------



## Bullitt (Sep 3, 2018)

I soaked ours in CLR and it helped get rid of a lot of the corrosion.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Seek-ret sauce*

one part simple green, one part clr, two part DISTILLED water.

Use clr vs the works it will also help with lime scale and rust.


----------

